# Dumb question - which knot to use



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Which knot do you guys use to secure your call to your lanyard. I went and looked at some of the photos on the site but I cant seem to get the knots to hold. Everyone I tried will work loose.

:frusty:


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I use the Hangman's noose knot....


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Scotty D. said:


> I use the Hangman's noose knot....


Ditto!


----------



## Tbbarber (May 12, 2012)

Fisherman's loop.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Scotty D. said:


> I use the Hangman's noose knot....





Weasel said:


> Ditto!


 Me too


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hangman's here as well...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Hangmans also


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

cow hitch


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hangmans here as well

And they were Swingin!!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the information. I will try that knot and see how it works.


----------

